

What a tech guy learned from only re-tweeting women - Frostine
https://medium.com/the-web-we-make/79403a7eade1

======
matryoshka
I find Twitter to be a goldmine to find unique voices if you take the time and
look for them. A lot of people who shy away from FB (too personal) and
LinkedIn (too professional) feel at home on Twitter. I connected with like-
minded people on Twitter by searching and commenting on things of common
interest and that started great virtual relationships. Being mindful on
Twitter does pay off.

